# Deer Huntin' Carry



## HighCotton (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking for a handgun to carry with me while deer hunting and generally just being in the woods.

It would have to be capable of dispatching a hog if needed.

Any suggestions or advise on what I should get?  I'm not too fond of Glock-- those are ugly guns, but I'd go for about anything-- 40, 45, 9mm, 10mm, ?


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 10, 2010)

Springfield XD and Glocks have been on my hip while hunting.  Either works wells, is polymer so not too heavy and can get beat up a little without crying over.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 10, 2010)

I personally carry a G29 most times but I do carry my 610 but it's much heavier and less capacity.


----------



## Booger (Aug 10, 2010)

I am carrying a Glock 23 .40. Been thinking about getting a Glock 20 10mm just for hunting though.


----------



## Richard P (Aug 10, 2010)

If you are already carrying a rifle why not simply add your favorite .22 ?


----------



## frankwright (Aug 10, 2010)

A three or four inch .357 like a S&W 66 will work quite well.


----------



## stev (Aug 10, 2010)

10 mm


----------



## greywolves63 (Aug 11, 2010)

Taurus judge might be an option 45/410 .410 for snakes and 45 for the two legged snakes


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Normally don't carry a pistol while hunting because of weight,
and overall gear issue....Fanny pack, stand, rifle, is enough to
carry into the areas I hunt....
If and when ever I do carry one it is a 45acp plus extra clip.....
'bout 5 lbs extra....


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 11, 2010)

ive got a taurus pro. its a compac 40 cal, very accurate, light. it will get the job done on anything in the woods.


----------



## badkarma (Aug 11, 2010)

XD 40 will follow me around this year.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 11, 2010)

You should think seriously about using a revolver instead of an auto.  Have you ever had a really rough day of hunting where you fell in the creek and got all muddy, etc.?   In such a case, a revolver is more likely still be usable plus it will be easier to clean when you get home.


----------



## vol man (Aug 11, 2010)

i think i will tote the sig 220 this year


----------



## danlnga (Aug 11, 2010)

Ruger GP100.........357 magnum revolver. Solid, good trigger and accurate (mine has 6" barrell) I am just partial to revolvers from a reliability & accuracy standpoint. You can get good hunting loads today for the 357 and if I can't stop "it" with six of those bumblebees, then I better go home.


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 11, 2010)

Glock 10mm. Aint very heavy and packs a punch. Plenty of punch-I think 15 of em


----------



## Dub (Aug 11, 2010)

G20 or if you actually want to shoot it without breaking the bank the get a G22.

Ugly... Not to me.  They are highly functional!!!


----------



## pkp844 (Aug 19, 2010)

my XDM 40 goes everywhere i go.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 22, 2010)

Hardwood said:


> Glock 10mm. Aint very heavy and packs a punch. Plenty of punch-I think 15 of em



Yep. I will be carrying the same thing.


----------



## MCW1984 (Aug 22, 2010)

glock 20 hands down,very quick and easy to point and shoot and has plenty of power.who cares what it looks like as long as the performance is top notch!


----------



## goodfornothing (Aug 22, 2010)

i always carried my shotgun.. offseason or not!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't understand the ugly thing, I put function waaay ahead of beauty and the Glock can go into any environment even a mudpit and come out blazin'.  Even the venerable 1911's are not that pretty.  Your buddies are not going to care one way or the other.  Glock 20 for me plenty of power and lots of ammo.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been carrying a Dan Wesson CBOB 10mm but have switched to a Glock 20 10mm. I will be switching between the Glock and a S&W 357PD .41 mag in a Simply Rugged Sourdough holster. Talk about light and packing a wallop!


----------



## BamaBart (Aug 27, 2010)

I carry a G23 when I'm in the woods.
I would love to have a G20 10mm.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 27, 2010)

HighCotton said:


> Looking for a handgun to carry with me while deer hunting and generally just being in the woods.
> 
> It would have to be capable of dispatching a hog if needed.
> 
> Any suggestions or advise on what I should get?  I'm not too fond of Glock-- those are ugly guns, but I'd go for about anything-- 40, 45, 9mm, 10mm, ?



I go lite. Usually have my rifle. If not or in addition, I carry a can of UDAP #12 HP Bear Spray with Hip Holster. It's 7 oz. and will stop any attack w/ a range a 30'.


----------



## JKnieper (Aug 27, 2010)

Ruger sp101 in .357
It's small and easy to carry and packs a punch.


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 27, 2010)

G33 for me, It will stop anything I need to stop, and if it dont surely 9 shots at it will scare it away


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Sep 2, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I go lite. Usually have my rifle. If not or in addition, I carry a can of UDAP #12 HP Bear Spray with Hip Holster. It's 7 oz. and will stop any attack w/ a range a 30'.



I don't know how good my aim would be with a can of bear spray at 30'.  The bear would probably be sliding by then. S&W 29 for me in a shoulder rig. It ain't that heavy.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 3, 2010)

I generally hunt with a flintlock and carry a Ruger Old Army for backup... May give the Garand or a BAR a try this season and might carry a Ruger GP100 as backup... Then again I may just carry the GP100 and call it good.


----------



## keyfitter (Sep 4, 2010)

JKnieper said:


> Ruger sp101 in .357
> It's small and easy to carry and packs a punch.




That is what I just made for a choice w/ 3 inch barrel.   I used to carry a Charter Arms Bulldog .44 Special but I
think .357 mag is a better stopper on little things like
an angry hog. Now I'm off to test my new toy out.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm a revolver man, i like my Ruger security six w/ 6" barrel in .357.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Glock 30...I can stop anything I need with the .45.  Its compact, light and gets the job done.


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 6, 2010)

The Glock 33 follows me around daily.


----------



## IronOutlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Ill be carrying my 1911 if it stays dependable. I like 45 acp. Whatever makes the biggest hole.  

Id personally go with a Smith and wesson M&P over a glock though. Much better trigger being SA and seems alot more refined but still just as rugged and dependable. Man i wish I still had my old M&P 45c.


----------



## Slingblade (Sep 6, 2010)

In the woods I normally have my Stainless Ruger 4" GP100, with a few speed strips for those really rough days.


----------

